# Welcher Beruf bringt am meisten Gold



## Zarlos (10. Juni 2010)

Hoi Leute,


ich hätte mal gern gewusst mit welchem Beruf man am meisten Gold machen kann. (auf max Skill)
Momentan bin ich VZ und Schneider aber i-wie bringen mir diese Berufe sehr wenig Gold in meine Tasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab die Sufu genutzt aber keine aktuellen oder passenden Themen gefunden.

Schonmal danke für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avolus (10. Juni 2010)

Also wenn ich mir die Preise für epische Steinchen im AH so anschaue, kommt mir immer das Gruseln.
Ich würde daher meinen: Juwelenschleifer ^^

Aber bin selbst nicht so der Beruf-Pusher, also ist das nur eine Vermutung ^^

MfG


----------



## Goldgoblin (11. Juni 2010)

Das ist schwer abzuschätzen und von Server zu Server unterschiedlich.

Generell gelten Juwelenschleifen und Inschriftenkunde(gleichzeitig aber auch der härteste) als die profitabelsten Berufe im Vergleich zu der Zeit die man reinstecken muss. Aber für den täglichen Bedarf kann man eigentlich mit quasi jedem Beruf hinkommen. Man muss nur wissen was gut Gold abwirft und wie man es am geschicktesten verkauft.

Schneiderei: die 3 Stoffe, “Beinverzauberungen”, Taschen, ICC/PdoK Sachen
Verzaubern: Verzauberungen auf Pergamenten im AH anbieten (Standardverzauberungen die viel gebraucht werden)

Sonst gibt es noch Nischenprodukte wo man es nicht erwartet wie z.B. Netherstofftaschen (siehe http://goldgoblin.de/auktionshaus/netherstofftaschen-sind-gold-wert/)
Sonst finden sich im meinem Blog noch dutzende Artikel mit Tipps und Anregungen.


----------



## Jackie251 (15. Juni 2010)

Goldgoblin schrieb:


> (siehe http://goldgoblin.de/auktionshaus/netherstofftaschen-sind-gold-wert/)



Auf die wird in letzter Zeit öfter verweisen. ich weis nur noch nicht ob das nachplappern oder böswilliges Ablenken ist. Oder ob da jemand von einer Server kam wo sowas mal geklappt hat :-)

Unterm Strich
Netherstoff für 3g den Stack ist auf dem Servern die ich so kenne ein seltenes Angebot.
Insbesondere, 20 Stoff kann man auch in 10 Schwere Verbände verarbeiten und hat 3g direkt. Verkauft man den Stack für 3g im Ah bekommt man wegen Ah Gebühr nur 2,85g Profit.

Die Preise gehen eher so in Richtung 3,5 - 4g
Dazu kommt der Faden, selbst mit Ruf 0,5 * 0,8 = 0,4 g
Summe Kosten 3,5 + 0,4 g => 3,9g pro Tasche

verkaufen für 8,5 g ?
naja ich kenn auch server wo die mal für 12 g gehen, nur dann eben keine 10 Tasche pro Woche..
im Mittel sind die eher für 6,5-8g. 
nicht zuvergessen, oft ist der Handel in der Hand 1-3er Schneider. 
Kommst du dazu, wird der Stoff teuerer und die Taschen schnell 1g billiger
50 Taschen Pro Tag die der Guide ausweist ist auch schon eine sehr sehr hohe Menge, soviel bedarf besteht auf wenigen Servern.
na gut selbst wenn wir davon ausgehen:
3,9g Kosten je Tasche
8g Verkaufen je Tasche 
30 Taschen pro Tag, verteilt auf 3 Verkäufer (naja sagen wir man selber 15 Taschen am Tag)

Pro Tasche nimmst du ein, 0,95*8 = 7,6 g
nur AH gebür abgezogen. Man wird aber nicht jede Tasche verkaufen. 
sagen wir nochmal 20 Silber je Tasche an Reinstellgebühr für nicht verkauftes:
7,6 - 0,2 - 3,9 = 3,5g 

also Gewinn 3,5g je Tasche
am Tag dann 52,5g Gewinn 
pro Woche rund 370g

klingt nett, aber Aufwand:
pro Woche 
420 Ballen und 105 Taschen schneidern.
sowie 105 Stacks Stoff aufkaufen, der möglichst an der niedriegstens Einkaufsgrenze gekauft werden soll (nicht alles Server sind mit leuten gefüllt die Stackweise das zeug für 2,5g verkaufen was beim Händler 3g bringt)
Den Schneider sollte man selber besitzen bei dem Aufwand, der muss aber dann minimum Level 50 sein.

Zeitaufwand?
naja zum schneidern muss man online aber nicht am PC sein. Dennoch allein AH scan, Stoffe kaufen, Taschen reinstellen ist man lockerst 1h pro Woche dabei (eher 2...)

- lohnt nicht für nen 80er, da der mehr als 370g pro Stunde verdienen kann
- es lohnt nicht für 50er, da auch die ähnliche gewinne machen können, ohne risiko
- es würde für level 30er lohnen, die aber das geschäft nicht kennen und nicht die taschen bauen können.

Und dazu kommt ja noch das risiko, das die mitbieter schnell auf 6g pro tasche gehen, um ihre Bestände (die haben ja auch mal eben 100-200 taschen gebaut) los zu werden.

also klar man zahlt nicht drauf, aber der geheimtipp zum gold machen ists nicht.


----------



## Goldgoblin (15. Juni 2010)

Das stimmt natürlich, dass es nicht auf allen Servern gleich gut funktioniert. Besonders nach so langer Zeit hat es sich einfach rumgesprochen.

Aber nen paar Punkte die du als Kritik anführst kann man nicht so werten.

1. Preis für Netherstoff.
Es kann natürlich sein das man wenn man sie verarbeitet mehr beim Händler bekommt. Die Sache daran ist das weiß nur keiner. Ich kaufe auch schon seit Monaten rare Rohedelsteine für <4,5G obwohl man sie schleifen könnte und dann beim Händler verkaufen kann.

2. 10 Taschen pro Woche. 
Das ist natürlich serverabhängig aber im Schnitt nur 10 Taschen pro Woche sind arg wenig. Entweder deine Fraktion hat so gut wie keine Spieler, es gibt dutzende Leute die dauerhaft Netherstofftaschen verkaufen wollen oder du machst was falsch. Ich hab durchaus schon mehr als 20 Taschen an einem Tag verkauft. Dies auch >10G.


Natürlich ist es kein "Geheimtipp" mehr nach der Zeit und die Nachfrage und Profite können gesunken sein. Trotzdem kann es immernoch ein guter Zusatzverdienst sein.


----------



## Jackie251 (15. Juni 2010)

Goldgoblin schrieb:


> 2. 10 Taschen pro Woche.
> Das ist natürlich serverabhängig aber im Schnitt nur 10 Taschen pro Woche sind arg wenig. Entweder deine Fraktion hat so gut wie keine Spieler, es gibt dutzende Leute die dauerhaft Netherstofftaschen verkaufen wollen oder du machst was falsch. Ich hab durchaus schon mehr als 20 Taschen an einem Tag verkauft. Dies auch >10G.



nein ich meinte 
entweder rund 8g (auf meinem Hauptserver 6,70g) dann gehen eben 5-30 taschen am tag 
oder man macht 15g pro tasche und wird (wenn ebend die Kongurenz mal afk ist) 10 stück los

es ist natürlich sehr serverabhändig.


----------



## gundam95 (31. Juli 2010)

Wenn du 10 80er hast dann lass alle alchi werden wenn du dann mit jedem der chars jeden Tag den Trans cd selber benutzt haste an einem Tag ca 80-100g Gewinn pro alchi also insgesamt ca 800-1000g pro Tag. Brauchst aber halt erst 10 80er .


----------



## Mondenkynd (1. Oktober 2010)

Transmutations Alchi steht überall hoch im Kurs


----------

